# Where do we vote for December's winner?



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Is there a special place where people vote for the betta photos of the month?


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Under the current winner there is an option to vote.


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry but where is the current winner?


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

On the main page, www.bettafish.com , on the right there is a picture of a betta. It should also say betta photo of the month above it. Under the picture it should say vote.


----------



## Mavi (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks so much I found it! Bt it says I can't vote unless I make 25 posts, Oh well


----------

